# Difficult Decision



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

I recently bought a pregnant Nigerian doe, Bonnie. She's a very sweet girl, but she's getting beat up a lot by my other doe and my wether. They are POUNDING her. They've always done that, but I thought after she'd been here awhile they would stop. They haven't. I should also point out that Hank and Elf are 22 and 21 inches tall and Bonnie is 17. And to top it off, Bonnie has the personality of a doll. She doesn't defend herself at all, she just runs away or stands there while they pummel her. I'm actually very worried that her kids won't make it. So, what I'm asking is: Should I find her a better home? I love her very much but I can tell she is miserable with them. Would getting her a friend help? Or do you think that one would just pound her too? I have a friend on a farm who is looking for goats for a petting zoo who could possibly take her, would that be a better life for her? I would hate to send her away, but I'll do what I have to if she'll be happier somewhere else. What do you all think? Should I wait a while? Anyone have ideas, or anything really...


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 1, 2012)

That a hard one. I feel for ya.

She is at risk of being injured so you have to do something.  

Could you get her a friend, and run them separate?


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

Possibly, though I'd really like to have just one "herd"..I really don't know what to do about this. I really DON'T want to get rid of her. Right now, she's not *right*. She's like a little marionette, not a goat. She's practically unresponsive to everything. Petting, attention, other goats slamming into her at 500 miles an hour, no response. Sometimes I can see a flicker of a goat in there, but usually she's a like a stuffed animal. I'd like to see her turn into what I know she could be- a happy, healthy, bouncy goat. But that would take time, and I don't know if that can happen with her being terrorized by Elf. She's very hard to explain, personality wise, so this might not make much sense to anybody....


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 1, 2012)

She sounds like she has no confidence!

I'd try getting her a buddy, and keeping her and her buddy confined away from the other two so that they could bond.  THEN I'd start letting them in with the other two for small amounts of time, and adding to it as I could.

Maybe some more knowledgeable goatie folks will come around soon.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks 
Thats what I was thinking I'd do, but I'm not sure how well another goat will go over with other people. I guess they can deal with it if it means Bonnie will be happy though


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 1, 2012)

People?  hmf.  They will DEAL with it.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much, I really hope it works


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 1, 2012)

Why did her original owner sell her?  Do you know?  She sounds like she is very timid and needs to be separated from the others as RTG suggests.  The question is, once she has her kids,  will she have the confidence to protect them?   In a bigger herd the babies would be toast.  You may need to keep an eye on her.   Having kids may make her more protective and assertive, but I doubt it.  It remains to be seen.


----------



## hcppam (Apr 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She sounds like she has no confidence!
> 
> I'd try getting her a buddy, and keeping her and her buddy confined away from the other two so that they could bond.  THEN I'd start letting them in with the other two for small amounts of time, and adding to it as I could.
> 
> Maybe some more knowledgeable goatie folks will come around soon.


Agree, one of the reasons I picked my girl was because the other goats were mean to her...not the best reason to pick her, but that's me.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

I think she sold her because they were expanding and didn't really have room for her anymore. That's what I got out of it, though of course I could be wrong. She never told us exactly why


----------



## elevan (Apr 1, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I think she sold her because they were expanding and didn't really have room for her anymore. That's what I got out of it, though of course I could be wrong. She never told us exactly why


That "reason" is often used by people to get rid of "bad eggs" or "non performers".

I would either get another mild mannered goat to be a companion for her and run them separate for a while as RTG suggested or separate her until after she kids and then another couple of months.  Then when she rejoins your herd she'll have "backup" in the form of either her companion and / or her kids.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to either keep one of her kids (if she has any) or get another. Thanks everyone


----------



## lilhill (Apr 2, 2012)

When I haVe a doe that is on the bottom of the pecking order in the herd, I will put her with the second doe in that pecking order (not the herd queen) in a separate pen long enough for them to bond.  Then when those two are bonded, they are reintroduced into the herd and the lowly doe has a buddy higher up in the pecking order.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 2, 2012)

my little doe is the same way you describe yours to be. shes like a stuffed animal, not a goat lol. i put her in with my ewe hoping they would become friends, and she was actually mean to my ewe. i think it was a defensive thing, because where she came from she was always beat up. then i kept her in her own stall but she goes out with the others during the day. she just likes her own space. i borrowed a billy to have her bred and she hated him! she wasnt mean, but she would yell and yell and he picked on her. once i took him out she was happy, or at least quiet. then i got another buck and they were friendly at first, but now she hates him (i think shes bred) but she just yells and yells and he annoys her or picks on her all the time. shes just a loner i guess.. i hope if she kids she has a doeling so i can keep it and she will have a friend. im going to get rid of the buck that i have now because she just cant stand him.
i think your best bet is to keep one of her kids if you can or as suggested get another mild mannered goat for her. poor baby, she sounds so sweet just like my gal.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I would be keeping a little boy and wethering him, wethers seem to be mellower than does. If not that then I could possibly get a nubian kid from my job...would that work? Theres obviously a big size and age difference, but if it grows up with her do think they would bond? If none of that would work I could probably find an older goat pretty easily


----------

